# Best Watch Straps for All Seasons



## clockworksynergy (Oct 3, 2013)

Watch Straps are the things that define your watch’s looks. In this 21st century, a watch is not just a tool anymore that tells time. Rather it also defines your look just like a strap does to a watch. A beautiful-looking watch strap complements your whole outfit. But you need to choose the right strap for you. Choosing the right strap depends on your taste, weather, and your outfit. Not all watch straps can survive in every weather. Some watch straps are perfect for summer, some are for winter. But it’s not always easy to change a watch strap often. That’s why you might be looking for an all-season watch strap to stick to your wrist. In this article, we will learn about the best watch straps for all seasons. So here we go!
*Before We Start*
Before we start, we will know which watch strap is suitable for which season individually. Now you might be asking, “Which watch straps look great for the season?” Though watch strap styles usually overstep the seasons.
Usually, a black leather watch band is worn in cold weather months. While the light brown leather watch strap and other watch bands in red shade are worn in other months. But it is quite acceptable to wear all sorts of watch straps around the year. If you are aware of your watch then you shouldn’t do that. There are some watch straps for summer and some for winter. Not all watch straps can survive every weather and are not comfortable either in a sense. Now let’s distinguish between the watch straps following the seasons like Summer, Winter, and Spring.
*Watch Straps: For Summer*








The main function of a summer watch strap is breathability, lightweight, washable and less irritation. It is because our wrist sweats a lot on the hot days of summer. And, if we are wearing a strap, then it can get wet and thus catch dust.
Usually, leather watch bands are not advised to wear in the summer season. Because leather bands are comparatively sensitive and expensive at the same time. When your wrists start sweating, the leather bands will get damaged because of the salt from your sweat. Beside that, you have no option to wash your leather bands. So we decided to highlight some of the watch straps which are just perfect for summer. Has breathability, lightweight and durable. So here are they:
*NATO & Perlon Straps*








NATO and Perlon Straps, both are made using Nylon. Nylon is lightweight, durable, and washable too. The root of the NATO straps is directly from the military. So, you are getting an idea about the stiffness of it.
You can comfortably use these NATO and Perlon Straps in the Summer season.

Single Pass NATO Straps
Classic Nylon NATO Straps
Premium NATO Straps
Seat Belt NATO Straps
Heavy NATO
Perlon Straps
Double Perlon Straps
Beside NATO and Perlon Straps, rubber watch bands are also very popular among the watch enthusiasts. You can get these rubber bands for the summer time too.
*Rubber Bands*








Rubber bands are the most versatile kind of watch that you can purchase. They can survive in almost every season and in any condition. They are washable and have no chance to lose their color or anything like that. Rubber Apple watches bands can also be washed. Here are some names of stylish and trendy rubber watch bands:

Tropical Rally Rubber
AEM Diver Rubber
Waffle Rubber
FKM Smooth Diver Rubber
*Watch Straps: For Winter*








It is said that “Winter is the best time for fashion enthusiasts.” It is the best time to make your wardrobe heavy. No doubt that you will change between your summer jackets and heavy outerwear. So, why don’t you just do the same for watches too? Well, as watches are a super element of fashion and style, you should be concerned about it too.
It is commonly said that NATO & Perlon watch straps which are made of Nylon are suitable as summer watches. On the other hand, leather watch bands are more appropriate. So you have to think wisely in choosing a good quality leather watch band. Keep in mind that a high-quality and good-looking watch strap will complement the rest of your outfit. Here are some leather watch bands that we are highlighting below:
*Leather Watch Bands*








Leather watch bands are the most beautiful looking and all time favourite compared with other watch straps. They can be a good substitute for stainless bracelet watch straps. A leather watch band can complement items like leather coats or winter clothing very well. Here are some leather watch bands:

Cordura Leather
Rally Leather
Lizard Leather
Croco Leather
Dapper Watch Bands
Gentlemen’s Collection
Dapper Leather Watch Bands
Beside leather watch bands, you can also try rubber watch bands as well as silicone bands. They can adapt in almost every season. You can try out these rubber and silicone watch bands:
*Rubber & Silicone Watch Bands*

Solid Silicone
AEM Diver Rubber
FKM Smooth Duver Rubber
Tropical Rally Rubber
Waffle Rubber
*Watch Straps: For Spring*








Spring is the season which comes after winter and before summer. So there is one good advantage for you to use all types of watch straps. People mostly tend to wear casual clothes in spring. Like floral shirts, shorts, crocs and a beautiful looking watch. Like we said, you have a wide option open for yourself to choose the best watch strap for your watch.
We have introduced you to almost all kinds of watch straps which are mentioned above. Including them, you use these watch straps which are mentioned down below and they are highly recommended.
*NATO & Perlon Straps*








You can use all types of NATO and Perlon straps. Perlon straps are made from a type of Nylon called Nylon 6 which is a little bit different from usual Nylon.

Leather NATO
RAF Nylon NATO
XL NATO
*Leather Watch Bands*
We have mentioned all types of leather watch bands above. You can check them from here in case you have missed out.
*Rubber Watch Bands*
Just like the leather watch bands, we have also highlighted all sorts of Rubber Watch Bands above.
*Watch Straps For All Seasons*
Finally, we can come to a decision and see that the Rubber Watch Bands are the most universal and versatile type of watch bands. You can fit them with your watch dial no matter where you are standing. From a prom night to a football field, you can easily pick them without any hesitation and without compromising your look. Yet, if you are not into rubber watch bands then you have other options too. After reading this article, you have learned what watch strap to choose in which season. And, you have also learned how to choose watch straps for all seasons. So, switch to your own watch type and roam with a dapper look around the year.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks WO for taking the time to put together these threads. I always find them helpful and informative.

Nice job!!!


----------



## clockworksynergy (Oct 3, 2013)

Nokie said:


> Thanks WO for taking the time to put together these threads. I always find them helpful and informative.
> 
> Nice job!!!


Thank you


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice job. I’m a bit surprised at the recommendation that rubber is the universal strap. For me, rubber is very casual and makes sense for physical activity and being around water. Doesn’t work for me for a nice night out, with a suit, etc. I wouldn’t choose it for business casual either unless it could somehow pass as looking like leather.

And there is no mention of metal straps, which arguably are the best GADA choice in addition to being the most durable.


----------

